# Two Sided Ornaments



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I finally got all my customer orders out and found time to cut these ornaments for my new grandson and great granddaughter.

They were carved on both sides from a piece of walnut I had that was not big enough to make anything else. They still need a little cleanup and a some clear coat but the hard part is done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding Mike...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Fantastic, Mike. They'll appreciate them in the years to come.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Mike I'm sure your Grandkids will enjoy them.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... those are spectacular, Mike... nice!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cool gifts (and ornaments) Mike - they'll be keepsakes for sure. A handmade gift is always special.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike your portable CNC , works WONDERFUL! 0

Congrats, very good work. :wink:


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Those are the neatest christmas ornaments I've seen.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike, those are wonderful! I hope parents will keep them until the kid grows up enough to treasure them and appreciate what a wonderful gift they are--a celebration of their birth. Wow! 

You have a business there, by the way! There is a guy up here in the desert who spends all year making fancy band saw boxes and other small wood items. He takes a "Kiosk" space in our only shopping center and sells out every year. Make these with all the common names and appropriate greetings and a beautiful finish. I bet they'd sell like hot cakes. You could also do special orders online. Or do something colorful and find a handicapped workshop to paint them? Things like Oliver's brain-gears would work too. The possibilities are wonderful. Worth getting a CNC for. 

BTW, I teach marketing as a consultant, can't help thinking in those terms when I see something as good and original as this.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike,

You are going to make me buy a CNC yet, and doing this will require an addition to my shop. I'm already out growing the one that I have. 

Those are beautiful!!! I'm sure they will be cherished for many years, hopefully becoming ornaments on their own trees in 20 years or so.

I hope you and family have a wonderful Christmas. 

Charley


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Nothing beats a gift made by Papa. I try to make something on the lathe for kids, grands and greats. I think they will manage to keep something as a keepsake into adulthood. Your gifts are A-One.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

In this day and age of mass produced plastic stuff, a personalized ornament, made of beautiful wood, crafted by a family member, is truly a treasure to be cherished for life. 

The grandkids will forever value putting those on their trees.

Beautiful work.
Well done.

~M


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice Mike great idea


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job. I always have trouble when I have to do the back. the flip messes me up lol


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad I found the time to make them. I have had too many things keeping me from cutting anything for myself this year and I plan on changing that next year. I have been thinking about doing these since the two babies were born earlier this year and finally got to do them.

I took Oliver's to him on Monday and my daughter-in-law said they had been looking for a Baby's First Christmas Ornament and had not found one they liked. After she saw it see was glad they didn't find one. 

I know how I feel every year knowing I have an ornament to hang on the tree I was given by friends on my first Christmas 65 years ago and hope they will have that same feeling every year.

This will be an item that I add to my line of products as a special order personalized item and also have a generic baby's first Christmas ornament for craft fairs. I have 7 or 8 Items that I can use where the Drummer Boy and Rocking Horse go.

Two sided carving is not really hard to do. You do need to set your design file up correctly and everything else takes care of itself. Don't forget to flip your base design for the back even if the design is suppose to be symmetrical or you may be surprised when you do the cutout and find the 2 sides don't line up. I do two sided carving on some of my crosses so the edges stand proud of the wall and cast a shadow around the cross adding one more dimension to the project.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------

